# what insurance



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

ive got a 2010 brute force that im looking to get insurance on just in case i run into something like sinking my bike (already done) and blowing the motor (already tapping) :thinking:. want to cover it cuz warranty isent. just need to know what im looking for.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had alfa, never had to use it but, they said it would cover what ever I did to it...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have state farm covering mine... they said they would replace accessories as long as we have receipts for them...


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

State farm won't because my autos aren't through them. But I'm still looking. Just don't want to go with anyone that will give me a bunch of bs. If anyone has had any issues with Atv insurance please let me know. Thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got state farm with my truck & brute


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i've got progressive for mine


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

I got foremost from farmers. cheap and good.


----------



## Project (Apr 19, 2010)

Progressive just quoted me at $243 12 mo, if paid in full. Is that decent? Thats the middle line insurance, the basic didnt cover any bike damage.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got full coverage for like $20 a month.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

pretty sure I got full coverage for like $15/mo... not sure, my accountant (wife) is the one who set it up... :cool2:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I got farmers for both my trucks and wheeler. Wheeler sets me back about 19 bucks a month.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine is around 250 a year with gieco


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I pay 167 a year with state farm, had to use it once.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I just called today about getting full coverage on my 2010 Brute. $288 a year with State Farm. I have them for auto too.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I pay 136$ a year w/ all state full coverage 100%, 500$ deduct.


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

what kind of deductibles are ya looking at.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Mine is around 250 a year with gieco


 
mine too...


----------



## jonesjr2002 (Mar 10, 2010)

State farm for 20 a month just had to use them


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, been shopping around and formost looks like it's gonna be my best bet at 633 a year. That's with 250 dollar deductables. Thanks for all the input guy. Could have realy got the shaft through some companies. Probably gonna switch my autos to them too


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

i use shelter and mines only around $150.00 a yr for my 09 for full coverage i mainly got it just for theft never have tried to use it for me breaking it lol


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

THey dont require insurance for atvs in GA. But are you guys saying that your insurance covers things like motor rebuilds if you sink it??? That kind of coverage would be worth $250/yr to me. I'll go through crazy mud holes, but I let a couple of kids on hondas put me to shame when I wouldnt go into a lake with them. Those kids were amazing doing water wheelies, but I didnt want to risk drowning my brute. Mainly because my daddy wont be paying for mine when I break it!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i just got insurance on my 10 750 it came out to 15.00 a month like 189 a year with texas farm bureau. had to have it because of the bank finance.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

State farm covers anything you can do so says my agent. Theft, fire, wreck, deep hole, etc.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

$633 a year?? I dont pay that much for full coverage on my truck. I just signed my insurance papers tonight. Full coverage, theft, fire, collision, water damage.... vadalism , etc..$288 a year, $250 deductible


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

Idk what the deal is. Wish I was gitting some of those quotes though. I'm almost at 500 a month with 3 bikes a truck and a car. My wife has quit a few tickets though


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, those tickets dont help...lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Those tickets will put a hurt on the cost of insurance. I just got insurance on my 2010 750 from Farm Bureau for $21 per month. I have my car and truck through them also. It is full coverage, and covers anything that can happen to it. It sounds like you need to remove the lead from her right foot. HA HA HA.... Oh yea, and take the make-up out of her purse.... lol


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

Workin on it. I'd rather pay the extra then to start a fight


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wise man Jason.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

?? for u fellas. what kinda coverage do yall have on yall bikes? trying to see what kinda coverage to put. want to be safe incase i dump the toys. full coverage on both my bikes w/ alstate was 948.00 a year and gieco was 1052.00 i find that kinda high.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Full coverage with Allstate, around $900 a year for three bikes. It worth having. One of my lil boys left the wheeler sitting near drive way, long story the bike rolled into my nephew truck, $2800 worth of damage. Claim was filed an they paid.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

sloboy said:


> Full coverage with Allstate, around $900 a year for three bikes. It worth having. One of my lil boys left the wheeler sitting near drive way, long story the bike rolled into my nephew truck, $2800 worth of damage. Claim was filed an they paid.


 
ok well my price ant to bad then. they told me its a lil up there cuzz of my 2012 honda, just wanted to check and see what kinda payments yall were paying. my monthly note will be like 54 bucks


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Got everything in da sig insured (unless your using tapatalk then you cant see it) along with my 20' trailer.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not bad think i know what im doing now. they told me they take care of them if anything ever happin to them so im in good hands lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i finnaly just pulled the trigger on some insurance for the brute. 
geico- $127 yr. full coverage.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

wideawakejake said:


> i finnaly just pulled the trigger on some insurance for the brute.
> geico- $127 yr. full coverage.



How you do this? lol I just got a quote and with collision it was 545 for a year?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

idk. ive been with geico for 15yrs. no tickets, no claims that were my fault, multible vehicles insured,and im almost 40. 
kinda surprised because geico used to be out of their freaking minds with cycle/ atv insurance. i mean they were stupid high.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Well it makes more sense that you've been with them for that long. I was just browsing around lastnight when I got that quote. I have state farm for trucks/rental. I'll call my agent monday and see what we can work out.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah there are so many factors the insurance companies use its a joke. two differnt people could have the same everything, same age , same atv, same record, and still get differnt quotes. plus state has a huge part of it too. here in FL, its like one of the worst states for insurance. Geico may not be the cheapest, but their service has always been great. 
last week someone pulled out in front of me and smashed into my truck. he had geico also, and before i even left the scene, they had an appoinent next morning for me to take truck in, with a rental car waiting. even got a free front end allignmemt out of it while its at the body shop. . no complaints.


----------



## Sharrison (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been looking at putting insurance on a few atv's as well and Geico has been the lowest so far. I have State Farm for 2 trucks one SUV and a Hayabusa and they were a bit higher then Geico when i called about adding the atv's

They quoted us for full coverage with $500 deductables, 50k/100k limits 
$162 a year for a 2014 Can am Outlander 1k
$100 a year for a 2001 Sportsman 500
$91 a year for a 08 Raptor 700


----------



## Sharrison (Mar 14, 2013)

I ended up with Geico but the rates changed when I actually called them.
For both the Can am and the Sportsman it was $203 a year. 
Both full coverage with 50k/100/50k limits and $500 deductable. No medical or uninsured.

If I were to add the Raptor it would of only been $34 more a year. But it's about to be sold so I didn't add it.

She told us that uninsured only covers on public land. So if you're at a atv park or private land and someone else hits you it will not cover it. So we opted to not get it since we always ride private land. Plus it added like 60 bucks a year to the total. No reason to pay it if it doesn't cover anything..


----------

